# 75g plant tank Lighting & misc questions.



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

This will be windy, giving all the details to seek your best input. Some of you have plant tanks that put mine to shame, great people to learn from as I plan my 75g setup 

My current plant tank experience is 40g breeder, 36L x 18w x 14h.
(3ft 96w coralife t5 in the front, 3ft regular 30w plain flourescent in the back) 3.15 wpg (use a reduced photoperiod of 9.5 hrs, flourish excel). Low maint tank, fairly low requirement plants but sneaking a few higher requirement ones in. 

The 75g is standard dimensions and has a centre brace. I was considering a 4ft 4x54w t5 ho off ebay (approx $150 shipped) since BA is too expensive. I then was told those appear to be Odyssea/Jebo, and to avoid those as per poor build quality & fire risk. It was suggested that Solar and Hagen Glo are good. From personal xp I also like Coralife but they cost alot. 

I realize if I go T5 HO I will prob need co2 but can't get right away, I will save for a 10pnd tank from Norwood Fire Extinguishers then will need to source the accessories.

My main concerns are even light penetration from front to back of the tank, being able to carry a couple interesting foreground plants, trying to keep as low maint as possible. (don't want an algae farm or daily maintenance), and the less stuff I have to plug in the better. 

Light penetration front to back - would a 4ft 4x54w t5 ho lighting unit be able to light up the foregound plants (large baby tears, downoi, brazilian microswords), as well as (for example) vals in the back of the tank. Will I be able to grow higher demand plants like L aromatica, stargrass). Hoping 1 fixture can do what I need as opposed to plugging in 2 units.

Does anyone know where to get a good deal on such lighting ? 

My last alternative is to plug in 2 units. I could use my 96w coralife t5 and buy Bigfishy's 96w if he still has it. That would be 2.56 wpg of regular t5. Less demand for co2 and may be able to still carry some interesting plants ? But would then have to plug in 2 x 3ft units on a glass covered 4ft tank, make it look neat, and still be able to get into the tank. 2 coralifes would generate alot of heat but one t5ho unit could put out equal heat and also needs a fan plugged in ? One t5 ho unit would be more power efficient ?

Your thoughts and tips would be appreciated. Thanks !

Equip list so far.
75g tank - 48L x 18W x 21 (I think) Depth.
Cherrywood stand, centre brace, glass pieces with hinges for top.
Eheim 2217 classic canister filter
Hydor eth 300w inline heater - still to get.

Substrate - initial peat layer (a few handfuls only)
6 x 8kg bags of the Japanese ada aquasoil amazonia clone 'Nisso' aiming for at least a 3 inch layer. Azoo slow release fert pellets 2b mixed in.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go for the T5HO unit - you can always only fire 2 bulbs (1 ballast) until you have the CO2 hooked up and ferts going.

As for penetration of light, you'll get more than enough - it would dramatically increase light output if you get a fixture with proper parabolic reflectors though. Also, if you're looking to mximize efficiency of the T5HO fixture, make sure you get a fan cooled unit, or DIY active cooling into the fixture.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Herb, I'm not sure of the quality, but you can get a light fixture with 4x4' T5HO tubes at hydroponics places like Bustan. It runs around $350 with tubes. I think you would have to hang this from the ceiling though (see http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=4&SID=24&PID=299)

Pets and Ponds sell the Hagen Glo T5HO setups if you want one that sits on the tank rim. The dual 4' units run around $230 each, with tubes. You've got the two plug issue to deal with though. It might be a blessing in disguise as you could run them on separate timers until you've got your CO2 system.

I'd be interested to hear how the ADA clone works in your tank!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Excellent tips thanks guys  $230. for a light dunno if it's doable, already I've blown my budget out of the water. But yes I know, have to get something decent, which can involve some expense, and if I do it right, it's cheaper then buying the wrong stuff at first then playing the upgrade game, and more satisfying results up front. I'll keep lookin online in case I can find something similar or on sale, and trying to save in the meantime. 

I'm interested on the clone too. I've seen wicked results, but Amazonia is supposed to help grow plants 5x faster then flourite or eco-complete. That's a hard claim, and if true, harder to match or beat. It's not avail to canada unless paying over $300. just for shipping, and for marked up bags at that. Us Canadian aquarists get the $%$% end of the stick in all aspects.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Look up the sunblaze linkable T5HO units - the ones tey are using over the FW tanks at Menagerie right now. You can get a single strip (54w) for pretty cheap, and they also have clip on reflectors you can buy for the system. That should give you a half decent T5HO setup for pretty cheap.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

FWIW, I'm growing L. aromatica and H. zosterifolia (stargrass), E. tenellus, E. parvula, H. corymbosa (most are "medium" or "moderate" light plants) and assorted low light plants under a single 96W CF bulb in a 75G tank.

The quest for the perfect fixture and high light seems to lead more people down an expensive, troubled path than not. If you get fertilization and CO2 right most plants will be happy as long as they have over 1 WPG of CF or T5. (There are obviously exceptions.)

More lights, or more efficient fixtures (i.e.: T5HO) = more growth = need more ferts, more CO2, more trimming, problems more quickly from overgrowth or under fed plants. Lights are like a gas pedal...you need some to keep it moving, but too much is not necessarily a good thing. Lower light may mean no need for CO2 and certainly less demand for nutrients.

The only time I really wish I had more light is when I take pics of the tank. Over a year and a half ago I decided to use my 96W over my 75G until I could afford a bigger brighter fixture...still haven't upgraded because the tank grows like crazy as is. If and when I do upgrade it will be to 2x54W T5HO and probably no more.

Put your money towards a CO2 setup before a light...if you go to high light before CO2 you are asking for trouble IMO.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

http://www.fishneedit.com/4ft4bulbs-with-l44.html

a 4x54 is only 139 plus shipping which is pretty cheap !! You can also get the halides there as well, thats the same ones you saw at my house. I also got the t-5s from them and they are amazing. If your looking to grow med light plants then go with the 2x t5 ... its cheaper and you will get decent growth with good co2 and ferts, but from my experience, the growth under high light and growth under mid light is totally different (depending on the plant). Most plants are a bit light starved at med growth and aims to grow more vertical. If your looking for a dutch style setup, this makes it hard for you to really bunch the plants and have that thick look, and you get more wasting of the bottom of stem plants when they grow tall. In my opinion, if you already got the soil, the ferts.. then spend a bit more for the lights and co2. I have done it cheapo in the past its nothing compared to what I have now, and as much as the tank seems to be high maintenance, its really not.. I have the tank in pretty good equilibrium, the most high maintenance tank is my 20 with crappy lighting and shitty co2.

If you were to go with those options, get the T5s over compacts, the bulbs are cheaper and less heat. If you were to spend a bit more then get the halides, I love mine.. minus the heat (but they kill my fruit flies.. its a bonus).


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks AmeekPlek I'll be at Menagerie on Fri night or Sat morning anyhow so I will check out and ask about the lights, but I'm now thinking Mr Fishies has solved my problem. Does anyone know what time Harold works till on Friday ? 

Mr Fishies thanks for showing me a working example of a sweet 75g plant tank that manages to not be a high maintenance nightmare. THAT is what I'm after. So I will most likely use my 96w, I may add another 96w (used for cheaper if I can still get it) on a reduced light period to boost the brazilian microswords and E augustifolius. If I end up not needing the 2nd light on the tank, I can find a way to fit it into the rack and use it there. So spending maybe $50. - $60. instead of $220. and up. So at least $160. saved I can get put towards a co2 setup. Sounds ok ?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Shoot Jimmy I didn't see your post till my last response. Your advice is great too. You solved a major problem for my substrate  

I think my only stem plants will be stargrass and L aromatica. The rest of my stuff is basically swords, vals, crypts, downoi, and a couple foreground plants. Most of the crypts might go into a different tank. Not sure on the scape yet, except a large driftwood in the left corner, plus my existing plants, then let if fill in. A 2x54w t5 ho in the front would sure be sweet for the foreground. Definately more to think on. This tank will be called SouthAmeraKasian II (you won't have to ask what my 40g is called) since it's a split between SA and Asian plants. First SA plants were totally it for me, then got into crypts and mosses and others. 
I could never pick one or the other so split biotope it is lol. 

I will have to learn more on ferts too. I've done enough research that I have all the hydro ferts here, and already using excel, would have to work out the dosages and if to separate micro and macro etc. When I tried to dose initially, algae broke out so I dosed incorrectly. Also would then have to be consistent with 50% water changes weekly. I do some w/c but not as often or as much as I should. Do have a python now though which helps


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Trying to hit a happy median between Mr Fishies and JimmyJam's solution.

Trying to see if I can get this from Santa, who is sick of me talking about aquariums stuff. But YES, I've been good all year !

http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-4ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html

If I don't get from Santa, I will prob buy it on my own. Also possible option to get Bigfish's 96w coralife if the existing transaction falls through. I'm liking the t5 ho option more since it's 4ft.


----------

